# Ideas on boosting your dog's immune system?



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

I heard raw feeding was awesome, but that sounds a bit scary for me, especially with a little baby (human)

Any ideas how to boost my babies' immune system? Nike's always been kind of low immune system-y, so I've been trying to make homecooked meals for her on top of high quality kibble - well, Zikipeak is much much too expensive to keep up... so we're back to Wellness Core...

I always homecook their breakfast:
They get scrambled eggs about twice a week, Chicken and carrots 2-5x a week and leftover x-meat or liver (I don't spice or anything, I just leave some for them before I cook) with maybe some rice or broccoli or squash. I add in half a teaspoon of ground garlic to their meals when I'm not lazy (like twice a month....)

Then I just leave kibble out for them and they finish it sometime between lunchtime and dinnertime...

I mean I thought I was doing pretty good until I found out Nike might have a yeast infection (constantly biting at paws and kinda stinky), and following, that she has tapeworms -.-; (My vet knows us by name...and it's a pretty busy place)

Anyway if someone can critique me or suggest what I could do better, I'm all ears. Minus the raw thing and anything super costly XD


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

You can give bovine colostrum,spiritina,either one of these are excellent immune boosters,karen


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd not bother with cooked meals. You are cooking out much of the meat's nutrients and dog's systems are not designed to process fruits and vegetables like we do (so many people think if these are good for their kids they must be great for pets, too).

I'd give enzymes and perhaps probiotics as well. I'd mix in a high quality canned with the kibble if you want to offer variety. Perhaps add in cottage cheese, peanut butter and scrambled eggs as you do now. So, more protein which is what our dogs need. They do not need grain, fruits and vegetables. That is either filler or something their body does not need nor can process.

Mine with immune issues sees a Holistic vet and gets Chinese herbs. One is specifically an immunity booster.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Gracie said:


> You can give bovine colostrum,spiritina,either one of these are excellent immune boosters,karen


what's a spiritina?


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I'd not bother with cooked meals. You are cooking out much of the meat's nutrients and dog's systems are not designed to process fruits and vegetables like we do (so many people think if these are good for their kids they must be great for pets, too).
> 
> I'd give enzymes and perhaps probiotics as well. I'd mix in a high quality canned with the kibble if you want to offer variety. Perhaps add in cottage cheese, peanut butter and scrambled eggs as you do now. So, more protein which is what our dogs need. They do not need grain, fruits and vegetables. That is either filler or something their body does not need nor can process.
> 
> Mine with immune issues sees a Holistic vet and gets Chinese herbs. One is specifically an immunity booster.


Very interesting about the Chinese herbs. I keep reading certain vegetables are good, but I guess that information is outdated..

Do you give them supplements as well?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They can process vegetables and fruits if they are pureed but not as most people give them-whole or chopped up. 

The Honest Kitchen food has them but they are tiny.

Everyone gets Nupro mixed with their ZP and water, evening meal. Hope gets Enzymes (Prozyme powder) and also the 2 Chinese herbs. Since their food is such a high quality, complete food I do not give any additional supplements. Frankly, they likely do not even need the Nupro. It is cheap insurance!


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> They can process vegetables and fruits if they are pureed but not as most people give them-whole or chopped up.
> 
> The Honest Kitchen food has them but they are tiny.
> 
> Everyone gets Nupro mixed with their ZP and water, evening meal. Hope gets Enzymes (Prozyme powder) and also the 2 Chinese herbs. Since their food is such a high quality, complete food I do not give any additional supplements. Frankly, they likely do not even need the Nupro. It is cheap insurance!


Ah goodie, I puree their veggies along with the meat. I just looked up Nupro, $15 a month isn't too bad 

I was looking at Honest Kitchen and just remembered dandelion leaves have great nutritional benefit. There's a bunch outside.. hum....


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

haha!

Give them the pureed vegetables raw. Again, if you are cooking them (and your dandelion leaves/weeds!!) you will be removing many of the nutrients. 

I think a tub of Nupro could last you longer than a month. I think it says to give a scoop daily for a period of time and then less. I just continued giving a scoop daily but that is actually more than they suggest.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

I read somewhere that vegetables need to be cooked for dogs to digest but fruits can be raw... like I said, there are so many different sources telling you 50 different things LoL

I'm a bit scared of raw meat coz of my baby (especially since they love dragging their food to their very favorite place right in the middle of the carpet...)


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pastel said:


> I'm a bit scared of raw meat coz of my baby (especially since they love dragging their food to their very favorite place right in the middle of the carpet...)



You can feed them in crates, on the balcony or even outside on the grass.
I live in a tiny apartment and am a big time clean freak so this is how we do 
it. Raw does not have to be messy. It really is the best option for your dogs,
and costs about the same as a high quality grain free food. Whatever you
decide, I would definitely stop the home cooking. Either stick to a 5 star limited
ingredient kibble, or raw. No treats, no home meals.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

this will sound odd, but I fed raw to 2 dogs and had an infant that I made homemade baby food for....all in the same kitchen (and I am a clean freak on sanitation)! As LS said, you can make a designated feeding area, which is what I have always done. I would never let my dogs run around with raw food in their mouths, ick! As far as the kitchen goes, it is no messier than getting meat out for human dinner in my opinion. Good luck with whatever method of feeding you choose. I would look at the probiotics and such too (as Karen mentioned) just for assurance.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree also on feeding raw in a crate or a designated feeding area. I don't see feeding raw as a higher risk than kibble. Salmonella is CONSTANTLY cropping up in kibble and causing recall after recall. 

I would also second what Karen said and give the Nupro. It's a great supplement. 

For optimum immune health, feed the best freshest foods you can. Plenty of fresh air and exercise. Limit stress. Limit vaccines and topical insecticides.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Just wondering, why would kibble only be better than home cooking mixed with kibble?

Our apartment's so small and the whole area is carpetted except the kitchen and the bathroom, which are tiny  I can't wait to move out. I haven't had much luck making them stay in one spot... I guess I'll try crating once we get one that'll fit in our kitchen... I ended up getting a playpen last time, much too big for our kitchen... outside is apparently a landmine for worms, fleas and other random pests, apparently...

Thank you Tracy(brody'smom) for further suggestions =)


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pastel said:


> Just wondering, why would kibble only be better than home cooking mixed with kibble? ...




This is all my opinion only...It's not easy to balance home cooked meals, not to 
mention the preparation must be a challenge since it is so easy to destroy all or most
nutrients while cooking. I think there is a way to feed home cooked and have it be
beneficial, but it takes a lot of learning and a lot of work, if you are up to it then more 
power to you, don't let my opinion stop you, just do your research and be prepared you 
know. I guess I'm just pessimistic about it now since I personally seen many fail trying 
to succeed, which over some time left the dogs with poor quality coats, yucky stools, 
etc. I'm not a fan of kibble, except for the grain free Acana, I have seen tremendous 
improvements in both physical and mental health of dogs on it, so I trust it. But if you 
find a way then feeding raw is the top choice imo.

As for treats, over time I learned that they are simply not necessary, and often times 
contribute to obesity or simply don't provide much for dogs' health, which is why unless 
training I choose to not use them. Once again it is only my opinion of course. If you really 
wish to treat your dogs and have it benefit them, try raw bones or bully sticks, this way they 
are exercising their jaws, keeping the stress level down and being rewarded at the same time.

I hope whatever you decide upon your pups remain happy and healthy, I know it isn't an obvious 
or easy choice, and I know you only want what is best for your dogs. I respect that type of mentality.

Best of luck my friend!


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Aww, thanks LS <3
It's definitely a learning process  There's just so much online and half the time they contradict each other... So far it appears I got the puree-ing vegetables part right  I do try to cook the least bit possible, and our slow cooker sure gets used (I can't actually cook either so it makes delicious meals for dogs and humans alike)
Their coat looks good though...

As for bully sticks, we have them all over our house and in our beds. My husband sits on them sometimes =X lots of jokes to be made there.

I'm a little annoyed that Nike has so many little problems here and there while FILA hasn't had a single problem (well, she's lactose intolerant but I guess that's normal)... I love her soo much and wish I could do a lot more for her...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

pastel said:


> what's a spiritina?


Spiritina is a fresh water algae that contains more essential nutrients than any other foods,it contains 8 essential amino acids vit a and iron,excellent for the immune system,karen


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Gracie said:


> Spiritina is a fresh water algae that contains more essential nutrients than any other foods,it contains 8 essential amino acids vit a and iron,excellent for the immune system,karen


Do you have a link for it? I don't think google even knows what a spiritina is...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I think she may mean spirulina.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

If raw is still a little ways out for you; is there any way you can get a dehydrator?? My boyfriend Rob got me one for my birthday and I admittedly haven't even used it for ME yet; as it's always full of some type of meat LOL. I love it; I can make lots of food at a time and just store it in ziplock bags. I feed primarily raw; but give the dehydrated raw strips when in a hurry and the dogs love them.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

pastel said:


> Do you have a link for it? I don't think google even knows what a spiritina is...


Sorry it's spirulina ,I'm using an iPad thing and my typing is terrible on it!,I can't copy and paste on it also I've yet to learn, www.spirulina-benefits-health.com/spirulina ,you can feed human spirulina I used to give it my bulldog but her being very large I knew the dose but I do not know what does would be suitable for a chi,Karen


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks again everyone.
I was thinking about a dehydrator. It's one of those things on my christmas wish list. Maybe I could get one sooner  All zikipeak is is dehydrated raw meat right? 

Thanks for the spirulina idea as well.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ziwipeak is air dried raw.

Their site states:
_Our unique, gentle air-drying process respects the nutritional value of 90% meat, organs, fish and New Zealand green lipped mussels that go into making your pet’s ZiwiPeak Cuisine.

This special process minimises any damage to the proteins, vitamins and sensitive nutrients and enzymes in the all-natural ingredients, so that your dog gets nearly all the benefits of a raw meat diet.

The other 10% consists of carbohydrates from natural sources, such as chicory, kelp and parsley, plus essential vitamins and minerals for a balanced diet.

The resulting air dried cuisine is then further protected by the sealed airtight package you’ll receive it in._

So, not heated like some dehydrators nor freeze dried as some foods and snacks (which we also give, btw).


----------



## zaracatani (Aug 1, 2012)

In my opinion, proper nutrition and exercise can be enough for your pet's to build immunity. Some pet owners rely on supplements and some rely on natural remedies. Is it ok doing these things?


----------

